# Skullmounter.com



## rkolo750 (Mar 26, 2010)

I want to give a review on a taxidermist buissness. Skullmounter.com specializes in european mounts. I shot a nice little 7 point this fall and decided to give it a shot. They charge $50 for the skull to be processed including a little wood plaque with the year engraved on it. For an extra $15 they will make a little pivot stand as well. I just went with the $50 option and was very pleased. I actually live about 2 hours away from their facility and got to see it when I went to pick up the head. I have included pictures, everything was clean and well preserved, no broken tines/bones or otherwise, even the nasal bones were completely entact. I give them a thumbs up.


----------



## GB3YO (Mar 24, 2013)

thats a great price i live in mt and use a guy who uses beattles and it cost 130 and no plaque. way to get a great deal


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

that looks great! is that the original skull or a repo?


----------



## rkolo750 (Mar 26, 2010)

That was the actual skull, my brother in law and I shipped two more to them this fall, we will see how they do? We moved, so we will see if I have a different experience using shipping. I will say this so far, shipping was far cheaper than I thought, for 2 heads in a large Rubbermaid it was $9 one way. If you live in the mid west try speedy delivery!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice find, hopefully will use them this yr.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice work


----------

